# Flash Freeze!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think Winter is finally here. Looks really wicked outside. Kinda crunchy under my bare toes when I walked outsidfe on my balcony for a moment. Pair of feral pigeons are hiding in a cardboard box on my balcony, poor things. 

Travel safe tomorrow!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea!! Omg I went on a late margarine run and nearly killed myself on the thin layer of ice out there myself. X) I was dooped into thinking it was just a fine blanket of snow.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I did that once while riding. OMG did it ever hurt. I really bruised the inside thigh something terrible. bright blue and majenta bruise (real real bad) thin fluffy snow. black ice 

Drive and ride safe tomorrow.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> I did that once while riding. OMG did it ever hurt. I really bruised the inside thigh something terrible. bright blue and majenta bruise (real real bad) thin fluffy snow. black ice
> 
> Drive and ride safe tomorrow.


Hey SUnstar.. check it out. DIY style! http://www.mtnbikeriders.com/2007/02/13/diy-tire-chains/

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/article2340.html full studded bicycle tire reviews for bikes from the best to the ones that give you the get by hold.

Stay safe bikey sis.

EDIT:
Sweet.. found a site with stud replacement tools for some tires that can take replacement studs. http://www.biketiresdirect.com/search/studded-tires a little extra security/grip when you're passing black ice.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the bike chains work okay for a bike without rim brakes. that one has disk .


----------

